# Inlay query



## YoelD (22 Jun 2019)

So, I'm making a wedding present and it involves inlaying brass letters into an English walnut panel.
Im looking for tested recommendations for adhesives for this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ttrees (23 Jun 2019)

It might be a better idea to use brass pins, like what you'd come across with a s square,
Maybe I'm overthinking this, and it will work .
Araldite is what Bill Carter uses for his infill planes.


----------

